# Will a V hull jon boat do the trick?



## cjones26 (Aug 7, 2013)

Im dying to buy a CC to fish the bay and some of the rivers in 757...but right now an engagement ring is in the way. With that said if I bought a 14ft v hull jon boat would that be safe and effective on the ER, and other waters in the 757 area...if not suggestions welcomed!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Having just gone through this I can say with most certainty.....focus on the engagement and wedding planning! You will be busy.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Your fine in that boat in The E river. Just watch for bigger boats or Tugs when they go by. I fished for years out of a 14' flat bottom Jon boat with no issues. Good luck.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

you will be fine with that boat . the er is basicaly my back yard , and has been for the past 20 yrs. v hull john boats usually have taller/bigger gunal walls then a flat bottom so you should have no worries even when those big tug boats that come by. plus with john boat when they get floaded out all you gotaa do is pull the plug internaly and run the motor and the water will get sucked out fast. i have had many of flat bottom and v john boats. only thing i can say is you reaally gotta rinse the alum/metal ones sense the saltwater tears them up pretty quick . i would stay away from a john boat with pop rivets they always leak espealy when you start taking wake waves and flexing the body/frame. just my two cents. as far as where that boat will go will depend on the wind/weather conditon. i used to take my john boat from bennet creek,jordan bridge out to the mmbt tunnel on clear days . 

that boat could fish any river in the area but some of the james river and parts of the bay on a not clear/calm day . so you have all of lynnhaven, rudees,back bay , er , james river, blackwater, bobs fishing hole , hrbt /mmbt on clear clam days, layfette river, intercoastal and bennets creek plus lots more .. good think about having a smaller boat like that is you can get up in those small creeks off the main river and thats where i catch alot of my citations.


----------



## ARACHNIDS (Nov 11, 2010)

Consider a used 13' Boston Whaler if its in your price range. I have one and it's great for our inland waterways. I know it won't sink...or at least it would take a lot more to sink it than a Jon boat, but it costs more. I'm guessing $6k-$8k for a decent used one...plus it will be easy to sell when you're ready to upgrade with a minimal loss in value.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Can you swim?... Imo boat size to water size is more about experience, conditions, and confidence in your abilities and boat. Personally I'd rather be in a kayak than a small aluminum jon boat, I know the kayak will float upside down. That being said you should be fine as long as you don't overload it with people and gear then go out to the bridge tunnel during a nor-easter.


----------



## cjones26 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the great advice. Some thoughts were affirmed and I was definitely enlightened. Now its decision making time. Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## cjones26 (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's another question... Would you fish in these locations with a child on the jon boat?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

cjones26 said:


> Here's another question... Would you fish in these locations with a child on the jon boat?


 I don't know how to answer that, how old and how well behaved is the kid is would be considering factors, but that's 100 percent your judgment call. How much are you trying to spend on this boat? I've seen used j16 Carolina skiffs online going for less than $1500. Imhow I think you would be happier with something like a small Carolina skiffs, or Boston whaler, these are mostly "self bailing" boats. Meaning they will stay floating with all the plugs out, even the bottom plug in the bilge. Ther are a lot of good deals out there. Also not knowing if you've ever owned a watercraft before, you do know you need to take a boating safety class for a license per state requirements.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Why don't you go rent a John boat at a local park ( usually lakes, so no wakes) and go for a ride or get someone experienced with a boat to take you for a ride with your kid or by your self. Before you buy something you might not want. But yes depending on age you gotta complete a free online test to get your boater lincse in va. Imo resell on John boats are no good plus they are maintenance and usually us someone else's problem. Get a skiff you Will be happier and will get your money back. Plus the skiffs ride better, hold more weight, easier to clean/maintain , and they wI'll be more stable.


----------



## cjones26 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes I am aware of the boating class regulations, thank you. This would be my first water craft and thats why Im considering a smaller craft before a larger one. Very good suggestions.


----------



## cjones26 (Aug 7, 2013)

Saltwaterassasin this is very good info, I appreciate it. I have been on jon boats before, and some 16ft 60's model glassmaster boats, but never owned or fully operated. Again, I appreciate all the info provided.


----------

